# Votre premier Apple, c'était quoi?



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2001)

Tout est dans le sujet, mais je trouve ça marrant de le savoir, vu que le sujet a été lançé dans le forum "Moyenne d'age".
Pour ma part, donc: 
- Un Classic en 1990
- Un Powerbook 140 en 1992
- Un 6100/66 en 1994 (toujours en service chez un pote avec une carte G3 dedans)
- Un G3 400 en 1999 (toujours en service)
- Un IBook en 1999 (toujours en service chez celui qui me l'a piqué)
- Un IBook 2 en 2000


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2001)

En 87 ou 88 (je ne me souviens plus); in classic, fièrement posé sur le bureau que l'on m'avait octroyé dans la boite d'édition où je bossais.
(la dite boite avait un portable apple, les premiers, remember? La grosse valise blanc cassé qui pesait 1 tonne et ressemblait à une machine à écrire mais en plus gros!, et des Quadra plein les étages pour les maquetistes)
Ensuite, un powerbook 190c, un modèle de bureau dont j'ai oublié le nom mais qui était tout noir, un powerbook 1400cs, un 9500/150 avec 21' -le must de l'époque- et un G4...

Ca rajeunit pas tout ca...


----------



## jfr (11 Août 2001)

Impossible de me souvenir des dates, mais mon premier mac était un LC475, avec le lecteur de CD externe. (C'est ma maman qui l'a aujourd'hui mais elle s'en sert pas.)
Après j'ai eu un Perf 5500, une grosse tour mastoque que mon fils est en train d'achever. Et depuis un an je tapote un cube 450Mhz qui m'éblouit chaque jour.





(ça n'a pas de rapport, mais qu'est-ce que j'ai pu m'éclater avec mon ZX Spectrum 48k avant tout ça! Ah folle jeunesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2001)

un 6100/60 qui n'a jamais servi qu'à Photoshop!


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (11 Août 2001)

Le LC à sa sortie, puis un 6500, un G3, un pwbk bronze, et enfin un G4 ! (Au bureau, j'ai commencé sur un SE, un SE30, un IIci, IIfx, 800, 950, 8600, et G3)
ça fait une belle collec !


----------



## Api (11 Août 2001)

Un IIci que j'adorais et qui a été 'perdu' dans un déménagement .


----------



## Yama (11 Août 2001)

Un 7600/132   très bonne machine

toujours en service entre mes mains justement !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ET avant j'ai effleuré la génération juste avant le PowerMac.

J'ose pas donné de nom car à l'époque je n'avais aucune connaissance informatique et je ne saurais pas le reconnaitre.

Sinon je peux vous dire quel le prochain sera un QuickSilver à l'AE

eh ! eh ! enfin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

à titre perso :

1979 : Apple IIe (!) 
1993 : LC III
1997 : PM 6500 / 250MHz
2000 : G4 / 450 MHz

+ en 1999 : PB G3/233 MHz Wallstreet

au boulot (enfin, le précédent de 1984 à 1991), j'ai à peu près tout essayé :
LISA (!), MAC 128, Mac Plus, Mac SE, Mac II, Mac IIc... et Mac IIs..., Mac Portable (le tout premier !)


----------



## CHAUCRIN (11 Août 2001)

Un iMac DVSE 500...ben oui alors,c'est pas de ma faute si je n'ai pas d'antiquité,moi


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Août 2001)

Ou la mais je me rappelle plus des dates...

En tout cas... quand j'avais 5 ans j'ai commencer a utiliser a Mac dans mon ecole...

J'en ai acheter en 1992 (je crois...)un tout beau heu... merde c'est quoi deja.. un.... ah oui un LC 3.

Ensuite je ne sait plus trop quand j'ai eu un 630 puis un 4400/200 (le meilleur mac à l'epoque quand je l'ai eu...)

Et maintenant j'ai un Ibook premiere Generation depuis presque 10 mois.... Et le 26 septembre je repartirait de l'AE avec un new IBook(en fin j'esepere)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 .

C'est beau les mac.


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2001)

pour moi c'était un mac IIsi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (que  j'ai toujour)


----------



## Sir (11 Août 2001)

Moi mon premier Apple fut et encore un LC 630 je l'ai depuis sa sorie pour l'epoque il "etait genial" 
Mais le prochain un beau icebook DVD


----------



## Napoléon (11 Août 2001)

Alors...

Mon père a eu un powerbook 1xx (je sais plus du tout...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour le boulot (ils étaient bien dans le temps a la mairie de Vichy...) Et puis après il s'est acheté un LC 475 qu'il m'a refourgué quand il a changé pour un iMac DV 400 Mais mon premier mac acheté avec mes tites économies de mes tits jobs saisonniers, c le tit iBook indigo 366 ...

En gros c ça, mais sinon, le vrai déclic avec le mac, c à l'école primaire, grâce à un instit super (M. Arnaud, école primaire à St Yorre-03), le jeudi (ou vendredi??) après midi, on avait des ateliers "coool" et y avait des Mac Classic et des MO5 et TO7 (des trucs affreux koi...) 

J'avais déjà décidé quel serait mon camp


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Napoléon:
*
ils étaient bien dans le temps a la mairie de Vichy...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh ... tu parles de quelle époque exactement ? il y a une cinquantaine d'années ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----------------------------------------

Désolé ! Bien mauvaise blague, mais je n'ai pas pu résister


----------



## Pedro (11 Août 2001)

Apple //c en 86, Mac LC en 91 et iMac DV SE 400 en 2000. Je garde mes machines assez longtemps!


----------



## Pedro (11 Août 2001)

Apple //c en 86, Mac LC en 91 et iMac DV SE 400 en 2000. Je garde mes machines assez longtemps!


----------



## alex.sc (11 Août 2001)

g commence directement avec un G3 Bleu quelques mois apres ma premiere vrai paye de salarie (tant queg t apprenti ca faisait trop chero)

pour moi c t un mac ou rien, tout simplement parceque 2 ans avant g reussit a faire tourner un quadra 950 sans mode d emploi alors que g t toujours a utiliser mon MSX chez moi

a lepoque le g3 etait moins cher que le g4 de maintenant (15 000F g3 + ecran 17" et 2 000 de remise en retour par apple


----------



## kisco (11 Août 2001)

0) Amiga2000 en 1989

1) LC 3 en 1993

2) iMac 266 en 1999

3) G4 733 QuickSilver très bientôt    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[10 août 2001 : message édité par kisco]


----------



## Ludopac (11 Août 2001)

Un Macintosh 512 (vous savez le successeur du Macintosh 128)


----------



## Napoléon (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fabrice:
*

Euh ... tu parles de quelle époque exactement ? il y a une cinquantaine d'années ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----------------------------------------

Désolé ! Bien mauvaise blague, mais je n'ai pas pu résister    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tsss

Meuh non g t même pô né   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je parlais du début des années 90, tu sais au siècle dernier    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ils avaient tout pleins de mac à la mairie et puis en 95 ou 96, ils ont embauché un gars pour rénover le parc informatique, et là, catastrophe ! du win 3.11 for workgroups server partout!!! sniff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enfin, voilà pourquoi g quitté vichy (bien sûr que je déconne!!!!!)


----------



## dany (12 Août 2001)

le premier en 85 (?) un Apple //C et  je travaillais sur
un logiciel multiplan caracteres jaunes sur fond vert
et par moment il fallait tripoter le petit cable de liaison
car les colonnes se tordaient dans tous les sens !
je l'ai gardé par amitié mais je ne m'en sert  plus car
sinon bonjour les yeux !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2001)

vous m amusez tous les jeunes av ec votre experience !
en 1982 ou peut etre 83 ,un Apple 3 avec lequel on faisait tout au bureau,qui ne plantait pratiquement jamais.Ensuite intoxique par le progres et la pub un LC qui n avait pour seule amerioation que son ecran demi a4.Ne plantait pas.Un lc 475 qui lui plantait,puis un IMac qui plantait et plante toujours.mais internet oblige.Pour la bureautique classique la meilleure machine le A3 (pour la nostalgie) et le LC.


----------



## CHAUCRIN (12 Août 2001)

La pensée de Fabrice m'a effleuré un instant,mais je n'ai pas osé...on a l'humour de son âge,n'est-ce pas


----------



## CHAUCRIN (12 Août 2001)

Zut,j'ai confondu Fabrice avec Dany,pour l'âge.Toutes mes excuses s'il y a lieu


----------



## dany (12 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CHAUCRIN:
*Zut,j'ai confondu Fabrice avec Dany,pour l'âge.Toutes mes excuses s'il y a lieu    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu es tout excusé, ne serais ce que par respect pour ton age ! a +


----------



## djoolz (12 Août 2001)

Mon tout premier Mac c'était en 1986 (j'avais 10 ans), c'était un mac 128 acheté par ma mère, vite remplacé par un 512.
Mais mes premières armes avec un apple remontent à bien plus loin puisque j'allais bien avant dans un club d'informatique, à peu près au moment ou l'apple 2 est sorti (c'est à dire que j'étais très jeune, en fait j'étais la mascotte de la bande).
C'était à Metz, le club s'appelait crécy X 2000, peut etre que l'un de vous a connu et s'en souvient (apparement certains ont l'age d'y avoir été).
Je crois bien que le 512 traine toujours chez mes parents. Par la suite j'ai eu un classic (toujours en service chez ma cousine), un LC (toujours en service chez ma grand mère), un iMac 233 (le premier vendu à Metz, toujours en service chez celui qui me l'a acheté), un iMac DV 400 (pareil que le précedent) et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (j'ai HONTE) un vaio qui fonctionne quand il veut bien, acheté sur les mauvais conseils d'un "ami".
Promis, a l'AE, j'achète le nouvel ibook.

P.S.: pour etre passé du coté obscur de la force, je peux le dire:


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Août 2001)

Bon c'est trop beau ton ca... Je vais recuperer tout les mac que je peut et les faire fonctionner.... Faire un vrais petit musé chez moi... Ca serait beau si j'arrive a avoir une vingtaine de mac differents je vais me lancer je suis chaud pour le faire


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Août 2001)

Franchement c'est beau de voir tout ces mac revenir a la surface...Snif


----------



## Jeclic (14 Août 2001)

Mon premier Mac (en fait ct celui de mon pere) etait un Mac Classic quand j'avais 5ans en 1991  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Et puis j'ai eu un Performa 6400/180 en 1996 et d'ailleur je l'ai tjrs et je l'utilise d'ailleur en ce moment meme pour ecrire ce petit historique.


----------



## krigepouh (15 Août 2001)

Salut !
Moi c'est un Apple //e au lycée (vers les années 82-83) sur lequel on jouait à Ultima III. Puis des Mac II dans mon premier taf, ensuite mon premier Mac à moi c'est un Mac II fx vers 1991-92 (une bombe !!).
Ce dernier Mac à d'ailleurs tout connu:
- 1 écran dead in action
- Explosion d'alimentation (2 fois)
- 1 changement de carte mère (si ! si !)
- Grillage de mon premier modem (33,6) resté branché 2 jours !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 2 écrans connectés + 2 HD en interne + 1 tour avec 2HD + 1 lecteur de SyQuest tout çà connecté sur sa seule prise !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 etc

Ce Mac je l'adore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il vit désormais une retraite tranquille chez mes parents (toujours en état de marche !).

Depuis la collectionnite m'a pris
- Un Newton 120
- Un eMate 300
- Un Apple //e
- Un PB 520c
- Un Mac SE
- Un Mac Ifx
- Un Mac IIci
- Un PM 6400/200 (en G3/400)
- Un PM G4/400
- Un PB G3/400

a+


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2001)

Moi, mon premier Mac personnel, c'était un LC, en 1992. Avec un disque dur de 40 MegaBytes et 4 MegaBytes de RAM. Système 7.0.1.
Mais à l'école j'utilisais des Mac depuis 1988, ça devait être des Mac Plus ou SE.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

Moi, mon père a acheté un mac 2 a 2 lecteurs de disquettes, qui a finit ça vie en 1997 ou98 et depuis, lui c acheté un imac 350 et moi un DV


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

pour ma part, j'ai 32 ans et j'ai  eu :

Un Mac Lc
Un Mac LCIII
Un Mac 630
Un PowerMac 6200
Un Powermac 7500 (qui reste encore aujourd'hui un de mas prefere
Un Imac 400 DV
Un Powerbook G3 292
Un Cube 450 et son magnifique ecran 15 pouces plat
UN I Book 
bon je sais je sui  un peut fou  de mac mais j'ai commencer a en acheter uniquement en 1991.
Je compte bien ne pas m'arreter en si bon chemin, Mr Jobs encore des bécannes dignes de ce nom...


----------



## simon (17 Août 2001)

Alors moi j'ai commencé asssez jeune aussi (genre 7-8 ans) à m'amuser avec le mac IIfx du travail de mon père. En fait il le montait à Noel et avec mon frère on se faisait les pire partie de Dark Castle, après je me suis aussi amuser avec un Classic chez un ami (une véritable bête de cours avec la souris complétement démentielle tellement elle était carrée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Mon premier ordi c'était un Smaky 100 et après c'était un LC 3 (c'était le bon vieux temps des pizzas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), puis un clone: UMAX Apus 3000 puis mon G4 350 Mhz et enfin ma mère s'est acheté un iMac DV (enfin je lui l'ai acheté mais c'est elle qui a payé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) les deux derniers étant relié avec Airport.
Sans oublier tout les petit bordel qui va avec, du lecteur de CD externe, au HD externe en passant par les lecteurs de SyQuest 44 Mb et les autres Zip et Jazz.

Pour la suite je serais bien tenté par un portable mais cela dépendra bien évidement de mes finances...


----------



## mtra (17 Août 2001)

he bien moi mon premier mac c'etait un Apple][c  j'en est que des bons souvenirs (haaa sorcery)
apres je crois que c'etait un macplus, lC2,powermac4400,imac400dv puis cube...plus ceux que j'ai recupere 2fx lc475 etc...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2001)

J'ai commencé avec un Toshiba portable, sous DOS (excusez-moi), puis un Classic II, un Performa 600, un G3 233, un iBook et un iMac 600, tous encore en service sauf le Classic. Et au boulot, après un IBM (!), un SE, un IIFX (quelle belle machine), un 7200, 9500, G3, et maintenant un G4 533....


----------



## rchytil (18 Août 2001)

Je me suis amusé avec un Mac (le premier modèle) du père de ma copine (1985), mais je préférais mon Amiga1000 et ses 4096 couleurs.
Puis j'ai utilisé des Mac au poly, et je tournait un émulateur Mac sur mon amiga2000 (avec ROM mac dans une boite branchée sur le port parallèle), système 7.
Puis la couleur est venue, et le système 7.6, puis 8, avec Fusion sur Amiga3000. Notez que chaque émulateur tournait aussi vite que sur un Mac équivalent (j'avais un 68040 dans mon Amiga, équivalent à un FX).
Bon, le premier vrai Mac que j'ai acheté est mon cube. C'est MacOSX qui m'a décidé (et le peu de bruit du cube).
Avant MacOSX, je ne supportais pas le mono-tâche.

Robin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2001)

Moi j ai commencé à la fin 95 avec un Performa 5200 plus que poussif, qui tournait (ou plutot se trainait) sous Mac OS 7.5.1. J ai toujours cette bécane, et c est bien parce que je n y connaissais absolument rien à l'époque que j ai laissé mes parents faire l'acquisition de l un des Mac les moins aboutis de l histoire d Apple.
Ensuite j ai eu droit à un iMac 233 revB, qui est toujours la machine que j utilise quotidiennement. Promis, c est mon tout dernier monobloc


----------



## Nolsen (19 Août 2001)

Bonjour

-Mac Plus

-SE 30 (merveilleuse machine)

-LC III

-iMac Rev A

Bye


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2001)

Un IIsi, puis un 6100/66, puis un 6400/200 et actuellement un G3/266.
Et bientôt un G4 !!! A moins que j'attende le G5 mais je n'aurais pas la patience.
Pour la petite histoire, mon IIsi est mort un jour, carte-mère foutue. Je l'ai rangé dans un coin. Plus tard dans une casse, j'ai trouvé une carcasse de IIsi, toute vide sauf... la carte-mère. Pour 50 francs je l'emporte et mon IIsi marche comme au premier jour.
Il me sert à rien mais c'est sentimental.


----------



## iFlighT (20 Août 2001)

Ou alors là ca commence a remonter a loin tout ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , mon 1er mac c'est un Apple IIc en 83-84, que j'ai du garder 2ans, puis j'ai eu un II GS que j'ai du garder 6mois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puis attire par la folie des jeux j'ai quitter ce petit monde machintoshien, et là j'ai eu plus ou moins longtemps: cpc 6128 (1an), atari 520st (2ans), amiga 500 (3ans), amiga 1200 (6ans), amiga 4000 (1an), et là nous somme fin 99 et je retrouve le petit monde de cupertino grâce au Imac 333, que j'ai d'ailleur garde avec grande joie au fameux jour de juin 2001, plus precisement le 2 juin 00  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  et la joie d'acheter un magnifique, voire le plus beau portable au monde le TiBook!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et vu comme c'est parti et la venue de OS X , ben je pense que je suis parti pour un bon moment chez la pomme


----------



## teo (21 Août 2001)

perso:
1994: LC 630 33 Mhz (!), on rigole pas mais à l'époque SVMac titrait sur la nouvelle bombe multimédia d'Apple ! ;-); Photoshop 3 tirait un peu la gueule, mais pour mes études, tranquille. Je suis redescendu à Mac OS 7.1, plus "confortable" avec 20 meg de RAM !
1995-6?: Motorola StarMax 4000 200Mhz/80, pas beau, mais robuste ! tourne sous MacOS 9.04
1999: récupéré un vieux Classic, en état de marche
2000: G4 400 Mhz/320, pas besoin de plus pour la maison... pour l'instant!
2000: PB G3 233 MHz/128, il est cool, acheté d'occase, manque juste un peu d'autonomie pour mes AR Genève-Paris 2 X par mois ! A quand des prises 220 V dans les TGV ? Super occase avec Zip, CD, Disquette et 2 adaptateurs secteurs !
2002: Ti ? Grrrrrr

Professionnel:
1994: Quadra 800 
1996: PowerMac 9600 ?
1998: Premier G3 en tour ?
1999: G3 B&W 350/192
2000: G4 450/384


Mon gros problème c'est que je m'y attache et que j'arrive pas à m'en débarrasser !
J'ai "prêté" mon Motorola à mon copain; le 630 et le Classic prennent la poussière dans mon bureau...
la solution de les vendre ? si peu de fric et... vous arriveriez à vendre votre animal de compagnie ?


----------



## bapts (22 Août 2001)

Mon premier ordi n'était pas un mac, c'était un TO8, une vieille antiquité que j'avais recupéré à un pote quand j'avais 10 ans, il venait de s'acheter un Amiga. 

Ensuite, mon père s'est acheté un SE/30. Ahhh! c'était autre chose. Fini le lecteur de K7 et le Basic en ligne... Le SE/30 est vraiment une super machine.

Plus tard, il s'est acheté un 7500, écran 21'' Apple... le passage à la couleur était pas mal non plus !

Finalement, j'ai fini par m'en payer un dès que j'ai eu mes sous à moi : Un des premier G4/400 à l'Apple Expo 99. 

Depuis, j'ai récupéré pas mal de vieux macs (dans la rue...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eh oui, des fois il faut de se baisser dans les endroits un peu sales, mais le macs, ca paye toujours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Dans le rue donc : 2 SE/30, 1 SE, 1 DD SCSI 840Mo, 1 Mac II, 1 IIci, 1 IIsi, 2 Laserwriter NT, 1 Laserwriter +, 1 LC. Et ls marche tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ca commence à prendre pas mal de place chez moi... Mais une fois adoptés, j'arrive plus à m'en séparer. 

Pour la suite, c'est pas encore décidé, ce sera un portable mais j'attends un peu que mes finances se regonflent... Eh oui, les écrans plats, disques durs FireWire, et autre Combos IDE, ca coûte pas mal finalement.

Ah oui, au boulot, j'ai eu un 7200/90 pendant deux mois, puis maintenant un G4 (Gigabit).

Bapts


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2001)

Salut a tous,

Mon premier un ZX81
Ensuite un Apple II Gs
Un LC
UN Performa 400
UN G3/266


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2001)

Moi g commencé avec un LC II (je faisais paniquer tt le monde en plaçant les icônes du disque dur sur le bureau (personne n'y connaissait rien dans ma famille à cette époque) il y avait KIDPIX dessus (pas pour dire mais kidpix ça vaut au moins Illustrator..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
Pis après g eu un 7200 (ou un truc de ce genre g oublié) suivi d'une magnifique tour G4 450 mhz. et il y a un mois g acheté le nouvel iBook (une bête élégante pratique pas chère et puisante)


----------



## jfr (22 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bapts:
*
Depuis, j'ai récupéré pas mal de vieux macs (dans la rue...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eh oui, des fois il faut de se baisser dans les endroits un peu sales, mais le macs, ca paye toujours   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Dans le rue donc : 2 SE/30, 1 SE, 1 DD SCSI 840Mo, 1 Mac II, 1 IIci, 1 IIsi, 2 Laserwriter NT, 1 Laserwriter +, 1 LC.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

eh, y faut que tu nous donne l'adresse de ta rue !


----------



## Télémac (23 Août 2001)

A titre perso :
un 6200
1G3
1G4

A titre semi pro/perso
1 imac
1G4
2Ibook
1 titanium

Mise en place d'un pac prof de 35 macs
6100
7200
Imac
G3
G4

Prof:
1quadra
lcII


----------



## Chrislm (23 Août 2001)

Mon premier Mac, c'est comme me demander à quoi ressemblait ma première petite copine...

Il était beau ce MacPlus 512Ko avec un disque dur externe de 20Mo.
Je l'avait upgradé avec l'achat d'une carte 68030 achetée à la Macworld de San Francisco en 1995 pour $200.

Je l'ai jeté l'année dernière lors d'un déménagement, snif.

J'ai acheté par la suite un PowerBook 100, un Q605 (équivalent à un LC475), un PowerMac 4400/200, un iBook, un iMac DV.

A ou, j'oubliait j'ai toujour un Newton 110 et son modem....

Quand on aime on ne compte pas...

Chris


----------



## benR (23 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*
eh, y faut que tu nous donne l'adresse de ta rue !    *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hier soir, en rentrant du quartier latin: 4 Mac Classic dans la rue, prets a être jetés !!!

J'en ai récupéré un... Alors maintenant, je recherche un cable d'alim, un claiver et une souris de mac Classic !


----------



## jfr (23 Août 2001)

ça c'est incroyable!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais que fait la SPA?!?!? (1)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





---------
(1) SPA = société protectrice des ardinateurs


----------



## Sir (24 Août 2001)

Bne rigole pas j'ai un LC 630 je sais je l'ai deja dis mais


----------



## starbus (8 Octobre 2001)

j'ai commencé avec un amstrad 6128(ah les joies du basic)
premier Mac un performa 5260
et depuis trois mois un imac 600 dv


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2001)

on va à la pêche aux vieux sujets,starbus


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2001)

le week-end est long. Fait pas beau, faut s'occuper!!


----------



## starbus (8 Octobre 2001)

il me semble que je l'ai trouver en cliquant sur un lien


----------



## regsam (8 Octobre 2001)

Ma première becane, un Apple//e , ensuite Le Macintosh 128 aussitôt sorti en France (je regrette de l'avoir vendu) et puis un iMac 266,ensuite un iMac 366DVD,et puis un iMac 450DVD et après un iMac 500CDRW et maintenant,depuis Aôut2001, un iBookII 500/384 avec Airport et ADSL(super combinaison)


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2001)

Un Apple // en 1978...
puis un //e
//c
Mac 128 fin 84
Mac 512
Mac +
Mac  Classic (je l'ai toujours..)
Mac SE 30 (je l'ai toujours..)
Mac LC
Mac LC 475
Mac Quadra (je viens de le céder à un AUG enseignement...)
Mac Performa PPC 5400 (je l'ai toujours.. mais va probablement partir dans un AUG enseignement)
Mac Performa PPC 6400 (je l'ai toujours.. idem)
Mac G3 desktop beige (je l'ai toujours..)
iMac (je l'ai toujours..)
Mac G4...

...à suivre... en 2002

[08 octobre 2001 : message édité par golf]


----------



## davidcaro2 (8 Octobre 2001)

Moi, mon premier etait :

-1 Atari 1040STF
-1 Atari 1040STE (gonflé a 4Mo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-1 Atari Falcon 30 (gonflé a 16Mo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Avec Calamus

J'ai toujours aimé les minorités   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis l'ère iMac

-Bondy Blue 233 Revb
-DV 400 Myrtille
-DV 500/snow/CD-RW

Mais bon y aurais que moi j'acheterais un G4, mais ma copine me surveille


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2001)

pour moi:
un bon petit SE30
un powerbook
un LC

et finalement un Imac 

mais on est en train de se rééquiper en vieux macs ...

ahlala quand on tombe dans les macs tout petits, ça vous lâche plus..
D'autant plus que les softs du SE30 tournent pour la plupart sur le Imac !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2001)

Salut!
Etant donné que je suis un peu jeune (22 ans), je n'ai que 3 mac à mon actif :
- de 1996 à 1998 : un Performa 5200 à 75 Mhz, 48 meg de ram et DD de 500 meg (oulah!)
- de 1998 à fin 1999 : un Performa 6400 SE à 200 Mhz,  88meg de ram et DD de 2,4 gigas (je l'adorais celui-là)
- de 1999 à maintenant : un iMac 400 Dv, 384 megs, 10 gigas
- j'espère bientot changer


----------



## heroe (11 Octobre 2001)

bein moi mon 1er, c'etait un LC.
Flight Simulator alors que les copains joués a Pacman sur la Nintendo, ptain, je leur montrais ça, ils etaient bluffés!!!

Ma maman l'utilise toujours pour son boulot!
(elle le prefere à l'iMac:"il plante moins et il est plus rapide" qu'elle dit...)

M'enfin, y'en a plus pour moi au moins...


----------



## baax (11 Octobre 2001)

une atari 2600 VCS et un ZX81 !

euh ... désolé !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2001)

Bon, j'ajote mon petit grain...  mon premier Mac c'était un SE; depuis 1987 il fonctionne toujours sans panne d'aucune sorte (j'ai dû changé la pile au bout de sept années!), je l'utilise encore pour me divertir. Bref, il est inusable. Comme une vieille voiture, je le soigne, le carresse, lui parle, l'extase quoi. Il est très affectueux, ne me déçoit jamais et exécute mes ordres aux doigts et à l'oeil!  Jamais malade, toujours présent et fidèle au poste. Il ne mange pas, il ne boit pas, il ne se drogue pas. Pas de sexe non plus (ça c'est plutôt ch..nt . Enfin, nous somme heureux. 
Je préfère quand-même mon iMac... pour les couleurs!
Amen.


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2001)

c'est mon tour

mon père (l'actuel directeur du conservatoire de paris) :
- 1989 : SE d'occase (18 000 F !)
- 199? : LCIII : la couleur !
- 199? : 190c
- 1997 : G3 deskto 266
- 2000 : PowerBook G3
- 2001 : iMac Indigo 400

ma mère : 
- 1996 : Performa 6300 que mon frangin vient de récuperer
- 2001 : G4/533 tout recemment sous 10.1

et moi : 
- 2000 : un powerbook 5300cs preté par ma boite
- 2000 : G4/400 avec ecran 22" et 70 Go de disque en 10.1. c'est celui qui me sert d'ailleurs à ecrire ces lignes !


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Taho:
*(l'actuel directeur du conservatoire de paris)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

woh cette frime, bon maintenant que tu sais où poster, fais preuve d'humilité (l'anonymat c'est bien aussi!)

enfin lequel de conservatoire, des arts et metiers, de la vie postale, du jardin des plantes, d'art dramatique, de la danse, des pingouins emplumés   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le prends pas mal surtout, c'est pô méchant


----------



## Taho! (12 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*woh cette frime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j efais ce que je peux je bosse pas, pas de g4 dernière génération, je sais a peine faire de l'unix et ma seule appli est sur ma calculette casio

je fais avec ce que j'ai !


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2001)

euh mon post n'avait rien à voir avec le nombre de bécanes qu'il y a chez toi (ça doit être sympa, j'espère que vous communiquez pas entre vous avec, mais sinon moi aussi j'aimerais autant de bécanes)

mais un conseil n'en dit pas trop sur toi, cela se retournera contre toi


----------



## Taho! (12 Octobre 2001)

le cheval fougueux va essayer de se calmer, mais reste brouter l'herbe (rouge ?) de MacG


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*une atari 2600 VCS et un ZX81 !
euh ... désolé !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Tu triches, 
* Sujet : Votre premier Apple, c'était quoi?  *

sinon ZX80, ZX81, Altair, tandy TRS80... avant le //
Na.


----------



## remi trom (12 Octobre 2001)

J'ai eu la chance de commencer sur un Apple II; puis, un Mac 128, un Mac ci (une super machine qui tourne toujours), un 7200 premier mac avec bus PCI (mais oui, celui lvré avec le fameux système 7.5.2 !!), un G3 300MHz et enfin un G4 dernièrement....


----------



## Xav' (14 Octobre 2001)

Le premier que j'ai touché de mes petits doigts fébriles, cétait "un Mac". Et celà a suffit à mon bonheur.
Cétait lors d'un stage musical, et mon retour au bercaille s'est soldé par l'arrivée d'un Performa 400 (vu au hasard en promo dans un supermarché).
Il fût remplacé qques années après par un Performa 5200 (lui aussi vu au hasard, dans un catalogue CAMIF) épaulé pendant un temps par un Powerbook 180c (excellente machine).
Puis vînt le premier G4/400 (revendu pour un Powerbook 500).
Et le merveilleux Cube ici présent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Passage par l'amiga avant les Mac, et je passe les vrais antiquités et l'Apple IIe récupéré)


----------



## Jeffouille (14 Octobre 2001)

Bureau :
Mac 128
Mac + 
Mac LC 475
Mac Performa PPC 6200
Mac Performa PPC 6400
Mac Performa PPC 6500
Mac PPC 4400
Mac G3/266 desktop beige
Mac G3/300 desktop beige
Mac G4/400

Portables :
PB 1400 cs
PB G3/500


Pas mal, non ?


----------



## Tyler (15 Octobre 2001)

Mon premier mac :

Le macintosh.
Oui oui, celui qui est sortie en 1984 : Pas de disque dur, juste une disquette,et dessus,la magie : le premier traitement de texte d'apple et le premier logiciel de dessin apple.

Je l'avais acheté d'occaz j'ai un revendeur.

Alalalala....Tout ces souvenirs...

J'aime vraiment Apple.


----------



## Sir (15 Octobre 2001)

Ca me degoute de voir que tous le monde a des bo joujoux et moi une merde a franchement hate dans 3 mois enfin si tous va bien 
voila


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Ca me degoute de voir que tous le monde a des bo joujoux et moi une merde a franchement hate dans 3 mois enfin si tous va bien 
voila*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*tu n'as plus de copine? ben, achète toi une giléra*


----------



## MacDominion (15 Octobre 2001)

Moi j'ai commencé avec un Performa 5400/180 pour continuer avec un iMac 233 Rev.A et je suis maintenant sur un iMac DV SE 400 avec un HD de 60 Go (installé par mes soins) et 640 Mo de RAM.

J'attends de gagner au loto pour me payer le G4 bi-800 avec écran plat 22 pouces.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2001)

mon premier mac (1992) c'était un 660 av, je l'ai toujours d'ailleurs je le garde en souvenir, il ne m'a jamais trahie, c'est une histoire de coeur entre nous, j'aime bien le petit dernier un G4 titanium, mais il est plus récalcitrant.


----------



## tenshin (17 Octobre 2001)

alors
un apple IIe mais je sais plus l'annee, c'etait peu apres wargame ( le film)
un classic au us pour jouer en 90
un lc chez un potes pour faire des invitations 91
un IIci, ou cx a mes debut de graphiste en 93
et depuis 
deux quadra, don un power maciser, un classic se, 6100, 7100, 7300, 8200. G3 beige le tout pendant les different boulot
a la maison, dans l'ordre d'arrive un 8600, un classic, et un G4 867


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2001)

Salut je relance le sujet pour les newbies


----------



## Arno (27 Décembre 2001)

Et bien moi, c'est très simple. Mon premier Mac est mon bon petit G4 350 PCI que j'ai overcloacké en 450 PCI.
Il a cohabité une année ac un iBook DV 466 que j'ai revendu voilà deux/trois mois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2001)

J'ai commencé avec :

- Oric Atmos, (avec l'émulation pour Oric sous OS X, je peux rejouer à l'Aigle d'Or   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
- Atari 1040ST

Puis :

- 1989 : Mac Classic, (revendu, mais j'ai toujours Flight Simulator v1.02 qui tournait dessus)
- actuellement : iBook 2

[27 décembre 2001 : message édité par fm45]


----------



## DAB (27 Décembre 2001)

J'ai débuté il y a bien longtemps avec un Mac Plus tombé du camion   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puis un Performa 400, un Performa 5200, un PowerBook 1400c et enfin un G4 350.
Le prochain sera un G5 à au moins 2 GHz...


----------



## Coco Bongo (27 Décembre 2001)

moi mon premier mac fut un apple II (2 ans apres ma naissance) puis un performa 6200 ki tourne tjs pour mon père et mnt je tourne sur un imac 1ere génération (333mhz) avec 160mo de mémoire vive et un dd de 40 go MAIS J'ENRAGE PARCEKE APPLE NE VEUT PAS SORTIR LES DRIVER DE MA CARTE GRAPHIQUE SOUS OS X

allez tous signer la pétition à ce sujet...


coco


----------



## legritch (27 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors avant de devenir un macfan j'étais amigafan : 
Amiga 500 3 Mo RAM, 20 Mo HD
Amiga 4000/30 6 Mo RAM, 40Mo HD

Pour les macs ben un 7200/90 avec 48 Mo de RAM. C'est toujours celui-là que j'utilise!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au boulot :
Quadra 950
Powermac 8100/80
Powermac 9500
Powermac 9600

Là je suis passé sur PC (sic!) sinon ils utilisent maintenant des G4 bipro 450 et des quicksilver 733.

Amicalement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2001)

Salut !

L'émulateur pour OS X de l'Oric est ici avec l'inoubliable Aigle d'Or :

http://www.bannister.org/software/oric.htm


----------



## krigepouh (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fm45:
*J'ai commencé avec :

- Oric Atmos, (avec l'émulation pour Oric sous OS X, je peux rejouer à l'Aigle d'Or    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salut !
Héhé je suis très interressé par cette émulation OricAtmos pour OSX, car je n'avais pas terminé l'Aigle d'Or Si tu peux m'indiquer l'endroit où tu l'as récupérée ce serait sympatoche

a+


----------



## Yves - Run (28 Décembre 2001)

Un Apple IIe en 82. Même qu'à cette époque je joauis encore (Lode Runner sur Apple IIe et ... Dark Crystal - Ah nostalgie ;-)

Puis un Mac +

Puis un SE/30 longtemps (acheté un fortune) avec un Radius 19 pouce - le tout en noir et blanc bien-sûr

Un 840 AV début de vidéo hyper pénible mais ça marchait quand même

Un 8600 

Actuellement un G4 / 450MHz et un TI 500 MHz

Mine de rien, ça fait du fric donné à Apple tout ça, Cela dit le Mac est une passion comme une autre ... j'ai toujours eu de vielles voitures par contre ...

Perdu l'Apple IIe dommage ...


----------



## Krynn (29 Décembre 2001)

Les Mac dans l'orde sans date:

Mac IIcx
PowerMac 6100/66
PowerMac 6500/250
PowerMac G4 350
PowerMac G4 400


----------



## FANREM (30 Décembre 2001)

Quand je bosais a la Fnac, ils avaient recu en avant premiere un Mac 128 directement des USA en 100 V






 J'ai eu de la chance 

J'ai pu l'acquerir pour la moitie de son prix de l'epoque (une fortune quand meme)

Apres j'ai eu un Lisa avec je crois me rappeler de memoire 10 Go de D. Dur . C'etait le paradis

Nostalgie, nostalgie...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2001)

10 Go pour un lisa?
Faute de frappe !!
LOL


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (31 Décembre 2001)

mon premier apple c'était un apple IIc, un "transportable" avec poignée. 128 Ko de mémoire vive, lecteur disquette 5"25
un disque dur ??  non non cela n'existait pas encore à un prix abordable et en taille micro. Celà me fait penser que mon premier disque dur était un Profile de ... 5 Mo oui j'ai bien dis 5 Mo

mais bon je vous parle d'une époque bien lointaine (1984 pour le IIc et 85 pour pour le profile)


----------

